

IPhone GUI PSD - ReidReid46
http://www.teehanlax.com/blog/?p=447

======
frankus
It seems like most of what you'd do with this would be easier to do in
Interface Builder. It even has nice little guides to snap things to where the
HIG says they should go.

~~~
tstegart
I think the advantage comes from allowing multiple people to play with the
files and end up with an image you can quickly email to a client or insert
into a document. Plus you don't have to own a Mac to work on interface design.

